# Giant Mushrooms



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

So we are tackling 2 giant mushrooms this year. We finished the "bones" of the first one today - FINALLY. Next is running the lights and electrical, cheesecloth and then foam. This one is 9' tall.










UPDATE AS OF 10/1/13

















UPDATE AS OF 11/8/13


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great start. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great start so far! The hardest part is how to attack it, but looks like you have a solid base. Now for the fun part! Keep us updated Rania!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Whoa! Those are not your average sized button mushrooms. That is going to be cool!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Giant mushroom Tesla Coil!! Awesome!! Looks fantastic so far!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

They look very nice!!!! Can't wait to see them finished!!!! R u going for Alice in wordier land theme???


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh my, that is going to be sooo cool!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys! Thanks so much! Tesla Coil! Wow now that is an idea! As for Alice in Wonderland, NO but the reason this came to be is because i designed an Alice in Wonderland event this spring and wanted to build them for that and my budget was cut. I knew I HAD to build them eventually though. I have a new exhibit at the front of my haunt this year with an 18' witch in a mushroom patch with corn stalks, pumpkins, spiders and webs between the shrooms and crow witches. Very organic, very earthy, etc etc. 

I have future plans for my haunt that has a Wonderland theme but not Alice in Wonderland. More of a magical outdoor fantasy world full of darkness if you catch my drift.


----------



## gruesome (Dec 6, 2009)

Great start! Are they going to have faces?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW they are huge! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

These look interesting.. waiting on more progress pics


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Those are gonna be enormous! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy cow, you're not kidding when you say "giant"!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

What kind of foam do you plan on using to cover these? I would suggest using canvas/fabric dipped in regular old latex paint as a water resistant paper mache of sorts. If you plan on using Great Stuff you may find that you have to pay a small fortune to cover such a large project.

Definitely keep us posted on your progress - It looks great so far!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

They look great so far. The ones I made ended up weighing a TON so think light!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys! Thanks for the kind words and support. 

Front Yard Fright, I am about to purchase the Versi Foam Spray system which is a double tank closed cell foam sprayer. It is almost $800. Insanoland.

Halloween Lady, yes i hear you on weight. That is one of the top priorities when I design this stuff. It has to be lightweight and transportable. The mushroom bottom base is very heavy and serves as the base support. The stem is built solid and screwed into that base using lag screws. The cap is made of electrical conduit, chicken wire and polysoft pvc so it is quite light. The foam should add some weight but will stay manageable. 

Today we are working on a giant spider. My original plan was for it to be 8' and it is now at 20' wide. LOL


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Go big and hope for no wind! :jol:


----------



## tigerlily6vs7 (Aug 23, 2013)

How do you store all your large props?


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

tigerlily6vs7 said:


> How do you store all your large props?


I have a warehouse near the haunt that holds most of it, although 90% of it is in my workshop right now. The big props come in pieces so they can be stored and transported. My big Pumpkin Head and the big caps for the mushrooms live outside under tarps. That is why I never work with paper mache. Metal, wood, foam and outdoor fabrics for me.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey guys! Shroom update! We got the second mushroom built, then I cheeseclothed them both, then broke out the Versi Foam Spray Foam System and I AM IN LOVE with it!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Man it would be great to have property like that to work on! Awesome looking shrooms. :jol:


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That is some serious foam. Can't wait to see how these turn out.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am really excited to finish these suckers. Trying to decide on paint colors now.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Geez Rania, You don't do things small. Look at you and your bad self! Most of us would use a can of the Great Stuff but no....you take it to the industrial level! I love that you have no fear and just go for it. Those shrooms are looking great!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Your mushrooms are great! It inspired me to go home and watch Fantasia last night.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They are amazing! Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Lunatic said:


> Geez Rania, You don't do things small. Look at you and your bad self! Most of us would use a can of the Great Stuff but no....you take it to the industrial level! I love that you have no fear and just go for it. Those shrooms are looking great!


haha! Thanks! I have a LOT of fear though!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

deadSusan said:


> Your mushrooms are great! It inspired me to go home and watch Fantasia last night.


Really? That's awesome. I think I may watch Alice in Wonderland for some paint color inspiration.


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Headless said:


> They are amazing! Can't wait to see the finished product


Thanks so much! Me either! It has been so windy the last 2 days, that I can't work on them.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

As a fellow "Shroomer", I love your scale and scope. Very Magical shrooms you have created.

So how much was that 2 part spray foam kit??? and what percentage of the kit did you use to coat your shrooms.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Rania said:


> Really? That's awesome. I think I may watch Alice in Wonderland for some paint color inspiration.


Oh I forgot about Alice. Maybe I'll watch that tonight!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

niblique71 said:


> As a fellow "Shroomer", I love your scale and scope. Very Magical shrooms you have created.
> 
> So how much was that 2 part spray foam kit??? and what percentage of the kit did you use to coat your shrooms.


The Foam system was $640 + $140 in shipping. It is really hard to tell how much I have used so far. I want to say half....but i really don't know.


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Fantastic thus far! I wish I had the time to do something like this when I had to shoot my Alice in Wonderland editorial!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Those are looking great so far!!!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi again!

Update on the shroom progress. Painted them and am currently working on finishing the underside gills. The underside will glow with uv light and i still need to add some texture to tops and more paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The gills on the underside look amazing!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent job, I feel like an ant just looking at the photos.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

These are looking good. Do you have paint sprayer? Or are you painting with brushes?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

They look fantastic. Can't wait to see night time pics of the shrooms under the black light...gonna add tons of atmosphere.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are sensational Rania!
You are very talented and creative.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

They just look better and better with each stage - I agree they are sensational!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks so so much everybody! It really does mean a lot!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

deadSusan said:


> These are looking good. Do you have paint sprayer? Or are you painting with brushes?


I do have a sprayer. The foam is too rigid for brushing.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

I can't wait to see everything all setup!


----------



## Rania (Sep 24, 2012)

Night shots!




































And the VIDEO of the build from my Halloween Build Season Video Series. Part 3 - The Build of Giant Mushrooms


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Would have loved to have been there!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

As I said before - absolutely amazing. Well done!


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow!!! I love the mushrooms! Very creative


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the night shots Rania!
Everyone must have been in awe. I am just for looking at the photos.
You must have some sizeable storage capacity because I could not pull that off!


----------

